# Profiles



## mt1 (Jan 5, 2011)

What does the 'Casino' icon on our profiles translate to? 

It says I have $522.00 on my profile when I post threads and replies


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 5, 2011)

MT has an online, "fun money" (in other words -- no real money!) Casino.  It's accessed via the Casino link along the top of the window.  It may be a premium option, available only to Supporting Members, but I don't think so.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 10, 2011)

ah so thats what the casino cash thingy is. I been here all this time and hadnt even noticed it. i noticed the green little rep dots first


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2011)

The casino was Andrew's thing, and most likely going when I do the upgrade if it's not compatible with vb 4x. I'm not sure how many people are still using it though.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think too many are...  I'll play a little blackjack or something there occasionally, but can't remember the last time I did.


----------

